# Latest HP twitter post!!!



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Getting an update from Home and Home office contacts in a little bit. Just finishing up my day job.. so #staycoolmybabies bbiab.
12 minutes ago

BrynaAtHP Bryna Corcoran 
Update from SMB: If U ordered b4 2pm ET on Sat. U were in the 1st batch orders. Well done you were ahead of the curve. #justthemessenger


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Follow her @Brynathp on twitter.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Whoever this was is a troll. Their account is no longer active


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok.. I guess i needed to double check.. I was missing an A

https://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP


----------

